# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΔΤ σε αναλογική λήψη;;

## jami

Παιδιά καλημέρα!Σε τι συχνότητα θα δούμε ΔΤ απο Πάρνηθα;;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ezizu

Αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 5,11 VHF  και στα 34UHF.

----------

jami (18-02-14)

----------

